# Body Question



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

On my sentra there is a black type of undercoating on my rocker panels. Right now i am in the process of getting my car ready for new paint. It doesnt sand off too good even with 120 grit. So does anyone know a good way to get it off?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

91sentra said:


> On my sentra there is a black type of undercoating on my rocker panels. Right now i am in the process of getting my car ready for new paint. It doesnt sand off too good even with 120 grit. So does anyone know a good way to get it off?



have you tried a wax and tar remover? most undercoats are tar based, try 3m's wax and tar remover, but wax afterwards because it cuts off all protection on your car... also a product like super sol by wellworth would probably work... as a last resort you could try rubbimng alcohol... blot at the spots and re wax afterwards...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

well its kind of like truck bed coating...........im thinking of using paint stripper to try and get it off. Keep in mind that my car is completely stripped down so i dont have to worry about ruining my paint. Ill try to post some pics if i can find them.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thinner or paint stripper should work. Use gloves thoe. OSme of that shit will really mess you up.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Thinner or paint stripper should work. Use gloves thoe. OSme of that shit will really mess you up.


gloves suck when the stuff eats through it! sand blast it off there isnt any other way as simple as that. most paint shops should have a sand blaster


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

:fluffy:


1.6pete said:


> gloves suck when the stuff eats through it! sand blast it off there isnt any other way as simple as that. most paint shops should have a sand blaster


I actually have a sand blaster in my shop. ( i do glass etching) but i wasnt sure if i wanted to use it because its hard to get of the right type of blasting medium that will take that stuff off but wont damage or distort the surface of the metal. I might try it though.............


----------

